# Posting state land as private



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I was hunting in the baldwin area and was confronted by a person claiming to own land that is state owned. At least according to my Platt book for lake county. I realize that my book is 2 years old but there is a little yellow sign that indicates where the state land stops and starts. He claims that he has owned it for many years and is just now posting it. I was always able to Identify the bountries before now. If indeed I am right who should be contacted to clear this matter up...rather than argue and create problems I relocated several stands to a different area so I wouldn't have to deal with him..


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Turn this slob in to the local co. If he really does own the property the co will be able to check with the town ship treasurer in a matter of minutes.
plus I bet this guy will change his tune when the man in green shows up....


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Bear125, 

I would contact....

Cadillac Operations Service Center 
8015 Mackinaw Trail
Cadillac, Michigan 49601 
Telephone : 231-775-972 

They would give you telephone number of local CO who would help you out......


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks For the info. There is a DNR Office in the town of Baldwin but I am not sure if its still open...I will check this week end and if it is close I will call the cadalac number..


----------



## timotheos (Feb 5, 2005)

can you tell me the general area where this is taking place.
I ask because the state land around my property has some posted sign too


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Note my earlier post 2-14-06 - Illegal posting of public lands.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128194

My incident of public land posting near Luther occurred several years ago on a state land parcel (about 80-acres) near the corner of Luther Hwy (5 Mile Rd) and Voss Rd (Co 633), NE corner in Sec 3. I hunted deer there from mid-1950s through early-1980s. I loved the old swamp before it was logged off and we spent many camping trips there. The illegal posters came from private landowners adjacent West of that state land. They figured any sign bluffing was less hunters for their neighborhood. Ironically I had given copies of my plat book page to my camp cohorts. Each time the West neighbors came up to one of us to chase us off the state land, we would counter with an impolite get lost comment.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

There is a spot on Norman rd. in St Clair county that is illegally posted.
The DNR is aware of it however the Law division has not acted on it in 2 years.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Robert W. McCoy Jr said:


> Turn this slob in to the local co. If he really does own the property the co will be able to check with the town ship treasurer in a matter of minutes.


Just curious....why label this guy a "slob" before all the facts are known? "If he really does own the property" then he has every right to post it.

Just because you don't know doesn't make this guy a "slob".

Let's check on all the facts before we start the name calling!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueump said:


> Just curious....why label this guy a "slob" before all the facts are known? "If he really does own the property" then he has every right to post it.
> 
> Just because you don't know doesn't make this guy a "slob".
> 
> Let's check on all the facts before we start the name calling!


 
The name calling was done almost 4 years ago!!!
I wonder if this has been resolved yet?!? :lol:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Had a land owner put up stakes at an angle alongside a Power line..Seems he did not want people using the power line for snowmobiles or walking to and from hunting spots....I have property about 1/3 mile from him and used the powerline to and from my stand..some swamps and thick brush to avoid when using the lines..he had also gated and locked the road to his property but this was done to also block off the power line..the power line was the boundry line of his property.and federal land...he saw me walking in one day with a bag of carrots on my shoulder..he shouted and said this was his land I was walking on and he had it staked....C'mon now just cause you put up stakes claiming land on a powerline...I don't think so....told him to call the cops..I'll be waiting...go ahead I said 10 times....well he did not call the cops...I did....he took away all his stakes and tore down the gate too...Yell at me will you...you jerk..go ahead yell some more..maybe next time you'll need to tear down your cottage...


----------

